# What's your name?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey, I have always wondered how you all came up with your member name. Even your avatar may have an interesting story. Mine is ever since I was a little kid everyone called me Bobby. Mainly because of an older Robert that we were friends with. Him, being already being called Robby, i was undecidedly called Bobby. I tried to change it a number of times over the course of my life but it never stuck. I guess if you can't beat em, join em. The 64 is the year I was born. The avatar is an image i photoshopped. I always felt like no one ever knew I exsisted my whole life. The texture on my face is like camouflage reminding me of a time that I was invisible. 
 So what's your story glory!?
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 11, 2021)

I thought I was entering my password


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> I thought I was entering my password


Don't do that!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m lucky my username isn’t Password1!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> I’m lucky my username isn’t Password1!




Its password 2


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

I have never been very good at naming pets or nicknames soooo I used my city and area code. Lame I know trust me.. My avatar is something I believed in for over 8 years now and now has open my life to anything I want.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I have never been very good at naming pets or nicknames soooo I used my city and area code. Lame I know trust me.. My avatar is something I believed in for over 8 years now and now has open my life to anything I want.


I don't like pets with human names. My friend had a dog named Henry. Just weird. Your name makes sense. Geographically speaking. Life should not hold anyone back. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 11, 2021)

I got nothin'... again.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

My name...two dogs two kids  in my family... one of the few I have of makeup and not homeless looking... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

